# Limestone Networks announces addition of Intel E5-2600 V3 based dedicated servers



## LimestoneNetworks (Feb 9, 2015)

[SIZE=10pt]Limestone Networks, [/SIZE]a leading IaaS provider of on-demand, cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services, [SIZE=10pt]is pleased to announce the availability of Intel® Xeon® E5-2600V3 based dedicated servers.[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=10pt]Dallas, Texas February 2, 2015[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=10pt]Intel’s new V3 version of its E5-2600 series processor offers numerous upgrades to its V2 predecessor, and Limestone Networks is thrilled to announce its inclusion to their broad range of dedicated server offerings. The E5V3 product family will provide high performance for a broad range of environments and applications. A few of the more important updates to this model are as follows:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Industry-leading I/O performance[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Larger cache and faster memory[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Higher performance for diverse workloads [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]
DDR4 DIMM support
[SIZE=10pt]The new Intel® Xeon® processor E5-2600 v3 family product helps IT address the growing demands placed on infrastructure, from supporting business growth to enabling new services faster, delivering new applications in the enterprise, technical computing, communications, storage, and cloud. This new generation of processors enables powerful, agile data centers by supporting a Software-Defined Infrastructure (SDI) to address the imminent need of greater flexibility with higher levels of automation and orchestration.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]In addition, the Intel Xeon Processor E5-2600 v3 product family delivers significant benefits in performance, power efficiency, virtualization, and security. Combining these benefits witha low total cost of ownership and Intel’s acclaimed product quality, the Intel Xeon Processor E5-2600v3 product family is a compelling solution for any organization.  [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]About Limestone Networks[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Limestone Networks is a leading IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, global content delivery network, with 24/7 passionate support.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]For more information on Limestone Networks, visit the website at www.limestonenetworks.com.[/SIZE]

###


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2015)

Considering your price point, what makes you better then the competition?

From what I can see, I can get the same level of protection for $3 a month.


----------

